# Coca Cola as energy drink



## youngoldbloke (25 Feb 2011)

I understand Cola is much used by TdF riders. Anyone on the forum use it as an energy drink, and do you dilute it? If so, with what, and how much? Does it work? Do you have any teeth left?


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2011)

It's not really used - lots of marketing. They may have one can, but it's likely for PR !!! It's no good as it's pure sugar. It will make you feel better if you've bonked, but you'll be back to square one if you don't get some complex carbs in. 

Simple sugars mean blood sugar goes up quick, you feel good, then insulin kicks in, and you'll end up with a big low pretty darn quick.

On a long ride you are better off using the proper stuff, or something like orange juice half diluted with water, and eat oat bars, banana's, malt loaf and fruit cake.


----------



## fimm (25 Feb 2011)

Flat coke is used by triathletes on long distance races (Ironman and longer). I know this as my boyfriend does them. It is provided on the run section. As I understand it, once you have started on the coke you are stuck with it till the end of the race because of the sugar spiking that fossyant describes. My boyfriend doesn't use it in training, though, it is very much a "get you to the end of the race" tool.


----------



## zizou (25 Feb 2011)

There was a feature on bikeradar about a week ago which touched on this - apparently it was found to be more effective than energy drinks for late on in a race due to the sugar and caffeine. But now that there are energy drinks with caffeine in it i suppose that advantage isnt there now.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

If you want to use an energy drink, then use an energy drink. I make my own using cheap maltodextrin powder, water, OJ and a pinch of Lo-salt.

I do sometimes have a Coke later on in a ride if I'm bored of energy drink or just need an extra lift for the last 20 miles or so. I might tip a 500 mL bottle of Coke into a 750 mL bidon, shake some of the fizz out, then top it up with water.

Good point about teeth - always brush them when you get home whatever sugary or energy drink you've been knocking back on the ride.


----------



## Dan B (25 Feb 2011)

I'm reasonably sure that Coke is no worse for your teeth than fresh orange juice. Ah, here we are: http://www.snopes.com/cokelore/tooth.asp


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

Dan B said:


> I'm reasonably sure that Coke is no worse for your teeth than fresh orange juice. Ah, here we are: http://www.snopes.co...elore/tooth.asp


Possibly, but you could have Cole and/or energy drinks swilling about in your mouth every few minutes for many hours on a long ride so perhaps it would be better to err on the side of caution. Anyway, it's nice to freshen up after a hard day out on the bike.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Feb 2011)

I read somewhere that you should simply rinse out your mouth with cold water after drinking Coke or other sugary energy drinks as the enamel may be softened by the sugars and acid and might be damaged by brushing.

edit: My dentist doesn't approve of drinking large amounts of fruit juice either.
Thanks for the opinions so far, I am tempted to stick with my own mix - Water, sugar free squash, glucose powder, Lo salt.


----------



## iAmiAdam (25 Feb 2011)

It's used more as a recovery drink by pro's, hence they have a can after they finish. It's also nice to have a different taste than some of the rank powders used.


----------



## longers (25 Feb 2011)

I read that a very experienced local cyclist - Sheila Simpson - uses it diluted with water on long rides when she feels the need. And she does do some very long rides. 
I think it was something like, empty can into water bottle and fill with water.

I tried it once and didn't like it. I used to work with a couple of spanish lads and they'd get a pint glass with a can of coke in and fill it with coffee. That wasn't for cycling though, just so they could start the day. I didn't like that much either but it was very good as a blunt instrument.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2011)

I've never drank Coke on a ride my self but I seen the Pros in the Vuelta drinking lots of the stuff on a mountain stage. I'm terrible with measures  but it was small cans about the third of the size of a regular 330ml one.


----------



## zacklaws (25 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I might tip a 500 mL bottle of Coke into a 750 mL bidon, shake some of the fizz out, then top it up with water.



Wise advice, I was gagging for a drink last year on a 100 miler towards the last few miles and all I could get was a couple of tins of coke, filled my bidon with one can and gave it a shake to get rid of the fizz and drunk the other. A few miles further down the road I needed a drink and as I opened the bidon top with my teeth with the bottle horizontal, coke sprayed everywhere and I got a right facefull and soaked all my clothes. The moral is, if you put a fizzy drink in your bidon, leave the top open to let the CO2 out.


----------



## Fiona N (25 Feb 2011)

I've occasionally used coke as a last 50km boost on a long ride or TT - the combination of sugar and caffeine is good but the problem's the gas. So like Colin says, get a bottle of warm coke and shake to get ride of the gas.


----------



## Davidc (25 Feb 2011)

Back in the dark ages when I did TTs we used to use coke as a booster but only 10 minutes maximum out from the end. Taken sooner it ran out of effect and you ended up losing performance. At a guess that's the effect fossyant is describing.


----------



## Sam Cycling (28 Feb 2011)

I took a coke when I was in race or in long training in summer.
Fresh coke later many our in very hot days is very comfortable, also only for take some different drink.
It is ok becuase has sugar (fossyant post explain very weel), caffeine and it is ok to digest.


----------



## PK99 (28 Feb 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> I understand Cola is much used by TdF riders. Anyone on the forum use it as an energy drink, and do you dilute it? If so, with what, and how much? Does it work? Do you have any teeth left?




Chapter and verse:


http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/sports-nutrition-is-coca-cola-an-effective-sports-drink-713


----------



## downfader (6 Mar 2011)

Hmmm just seen this.

I know others have tried 50:50 flat cola and water, but imo its just sugar and caffiene and water. Nothing really beneficial in it. I also seem to remember them saying on ITV4 this year that Cadel Evans is sponsored to drink a can on screen during the race. 

If you want sugar, water and minerals/vits then 50:50 orange juice and water is what I use. It wont have the caffiene dehydrating properties cola sometimes has


----------



## rusky (6 Mar 2011)

I went out for 3o miles & forgot to take a drink. After racking by brains I remembered that CA had done an article of sorts on alternatives to sports energy drinks & remembered coke being in the list.

Stopped at a newsagent & got a bottle, couldn't drink much due to the bubbles & extreme cold of the stuff so had to drink little & often.

I found that I lacked any sort of energy after 30 mins & had to get off & push!!

Dug out the mag when I got home & found that they had said it's a no-no due to the caffine & sugar & will get you buzzing quickly & bring you back down just as fast.


----------



## sheddy (6 Mar 2011)

Should be OK. Coca-cola is part of the athletes training intake for the 2012 Olympics. 
Food from Macdonalds and Cadburys makes up the remainder.


----------

